# Do bunnies go on heat?



## studiobird (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm putting it in the behaviour section, 'cause I think it is more behavioral, but I am not sure... move if you need

Winnie has been acting strange all day.
Doesn't want to be held - happy to be patted - does not want to be picked up
Panting a little (but the heater is on and it's warm in here!), 
laying stretched out.
Today She's only had hay and grass, some pellets, and a small bit of baby cos lettuce (dark green colour)

She's also lunging and scratching at us a bit.

No teeth grinding, 
some ear scratching, 

Does NOT want to be turned over at all.. 

She is 6-7 months old, so I am wondering, is it possible she is on heat/having a hormone burst? She just seems restless today..


----------



## samantha-lee (Jun 17, 2010)

my bunny tofu,seems the same,5myhs havent had her spayed yet,the rest of my buns are spayed and neutured.
feel her tummy,see if she has little boobies,usually a sign that shes in the mood to mate!!!


----------



## missyscove (Jun 17, 2010)

Rabbits are induced ovulators and don't go into heat.
However, based on her age, she could be going into her "teenage" stage with her hormones acting up a bit. 
She could also just be having a bad day.


----------



## studiobird (Jun 17, 2010)

yeah, I can feel her nipples quite easily, and I didn't think I could feel them previously.

She's even been aggressive to her food... pouncing on it and ripping at it and digging at it.. 

crazy bunny...


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 17, 2010)

It may not just be hormones. It could also be illness. If she's not eating much, she could be having a gas episode. How is her output? Is she drinking?


----------



## studiobird (Jun 17, 2010)

She's eating and drinking lots. She binkyed this morning when I put her in the run, she comes up for pats, she just does not want to be held around the tummy...


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 17, 2010)

Well, I would still keep an eye on her--make sure she poos. It sounds like her stomach might be bothering her, from how she's sitting and how she doesn't want o be held there. They do not go into heat, like Christina said. Other possible issues include bladder infection.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 18, 2010)

*missyscove wrote: *


> Rabbits are induced ovulators and don't go into heat.
> However, based on her age, she could be going into her "teenage" stage with her hormones acting up a bit.
> She could also just be having a bad day.


So, there are no set "session times". They can be impregnated at any time. Is that correct? I thought that is what I knew from before.


----------



## studiobird (Jun 18, 2010)

She's pooping ok - little pellets being left behind as she bounces along!

She just seems cranky!


----------



## Inle_Rabbitry (Jun 19, 2010)

Though rabbits do not ovulate, there are in fact certain times of the year when does are far more receptive than at other times of the year. 

At these certain times of the year (usually early spring to late summer)their hormones will kick into overdrive and you can tell this by looking at her vent. If she is going through one of these "phases", then her vent will be a bright and full flush pink. At this time, a doe will also become more aggressive, mount nearly anything, and will also be more willing to "present" herself to a buck. 

When she is not in season (usually late fall to mid winter), then her vent will be a very pale pink to near white color. 

The reason why does go through this is because their bodies sense the seasonal changes in temperatures, and their bodies change to adapt to this. This means that they will be focusing more on staying warm and on food, than potentially producing a litter that would have little chance to survive cold temperatures. And in fact, very cold (and extremely hot)temperatures will actually make a rabbit (both males and females) become temporarilly infertal. And that is because their body goes into survival mode at that point and only their most important organs used for survival will be used while others (such as the reproductive organs)can afford to be shut down for a while. 

Though you can still breed rabbits year around (and the best way to do this is to trick does into thinking the seasons do not change by keeping them in climate and light controlled buildings), it is much harder to get a doe to concieve during certain times of the year. This also applies for bucks.


----------



## studiobird (Jun 19, 2010)

Inle_Rabbitry, thank you 
I'm keeping my eye on her, and will see how she goes  she's acting a little loco still, but is eating and drinking fine... if anything, she is eating lots more..


----------

